# Suzuki 60hp on a 16’ skimmer skiff



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

I’m running a “stock” Suzuki aluminum prop that was given by motor installer. Its a S1700 Propeller 3x11x17 currently topping my boat out at WOT with jack plate / tabs / tilt trim etc around 37-38mph and around 5800-6200 rpm 

the magic question is what is a stainless steel prop that I can switch to that’ll keep my numbers the same with some cupping since I’m blowing out with cav plate just above water while running.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Anyone …


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> Anyone …


I believe the rule of thumb is drop one inch of pitch going from aluminum to ss. I would call Powertech. I have had good luck with Powertech recommendations.


----------

